# D'Urso: flop storico, Live battuto da Fazio su Rai 3



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2020)

*Flop storico *d'ascolti per il programma "*Live - Non è la D'Urso*" in onda su Canale 5 e condotto da *Barbara D'Urso*. Il programma della domenica sera ha raccolto solo 1.854.000 spettatori pari al 12.3% di share fino all'una di notte inoltrata (la presentazione e 2.403.000 e 9.2%).

Un risultato così basso, che ha permesso a *Fabio Fazio *con il suo *Che Tempo Che Fa*, in onda da quest'anno di nuovo su Rai 3, dopo che negli ultimi anni ha girovagato tra Rai 1 e Rai 2, di *superare *in addirittura *la prima rete Mediaset* nella fascia del prime time. Che Tempo Che Fa, infatti, ha registrato ben 2.905.000 spettatori pari ad uno share dell’11.5% (la parte del Tavolo a 1.278.000 (7.8%). Scontato dire che la D'Urso ha perso ancora più nettamente contro Rai 1, che ha mandato in onda la fiction L'Allieva 3 (4.493.000 spettatori e 20.5% di share).

E non finisce qui, anche il suo programma pomeridiano Domenica Live è stato battuto ancora una volta da Francesca Fialdini con Da Noi a Ruota Libera. Inoltre, dall'inizio di questa stagione, Barbara D'Urso con i suoi contenitori domenicali non ha raccolto nemmeno una vittoria contro i suoi due competitor, ossia Da Noi a Ruota Libera nel pomeriggio e le fiction di Rai 1 nel prime time.

Una stagione nerissima per Barbarella, forse la più nera di sempre da quando è conduttrice, visto che anche il suo programma quotidiano Pomeriggio 5 perde quasi sempre contro La Vita in Diretta di Alberto Matano.


----------



## Carlito (26 Ottobre 2020)

Finalmente una buona notizia.


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2020)

La seconda persona più odiata battuta dalla prima persona più odiata. Il nemico del mio nemico non è mio amico in questo caso.


----------



## Zenos (26 Ottobre 2020)

Può fare anche 1000 ascolti finché sarà protetta dal nano ce la troveremo sempre ad inquinarci con le sue trasmissioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Flop storico *d'ascolti per il programma "*Live - Non è la D'Urso*" in onda su Canale 5 e condotto da *Barbara D'Urso*. Il programma della domenica sera ha raccolto solo 1.854.000 spettatori pari al 12.3% di share fino all'una di notte inoltrata (la presentazione e 2.403.000 e 9.2%).
> 
> Un risultato così basso, che ha permesso a *Fabio Fazio *con il suo *Che Tempo Che Fa*, in onda da quest'anno di nuovo su Rai 3, dopo che negli ultimi anni ha girovagato tra Rai 1 e Rai 2, di *superare *in addirittura *la prima rete Mediaset* nella fascia del prime time. Che Tempo Che Fa, infatti, ha registrato ben 2.905.000 spettatori pari ad uno share dell’11.5% (la parte del Tavolo a 1.278.000 (7.8%). Scontato dire che la D'Urso ha perso ancora più nettamente contro Rai 1, che ha mandato in onda la fiction L'Allieva 3 (4.493.000 spettatori e 20.5% di share).
> 
> ...



Be tra i due almeno Fazio fa un minimo di approfondimento..certo è un duello tra gnomi della televisione, una che fa spazzatura pura, l'altro che addormenterebbe pure un che si è appena fatto una riga di coca..

Io per non sbagliare non guardo nessuno dei due


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Flop storico *d'ascolti per il programma "*Live - Non è la D'Urso*" in onda su Canale 5 e condotto da *Barbara D'Urso*. Il programma della domenica sera ha raccolto solo 1.854.000 spettatori pari al 12.3% di share fino all'una di notte inoltrata (la presentazione e 2.403.000 e 9.2%).
> 
> Un risultato così basso, che ha permesso a *Fabio Fazio *con il suo *Che Tempo Che Fa*, in onda da quest'anno di nuovo su Rai 3, dopo che negli ultimi anni ha girovagato tra Rai 1 e Rai 2, di *superare *in addirittura *la prima rete Mediaset* nella fascia del prime time. Che Tempo Che Fa, infatti, ha registrato ben 2.905.000 spettatori pari ad uno share dell’11.5% (la parte del Tavolo a 1.278.000 (7.8%). Scontato dire che la D'Urso ha perso ancora più nettamente contro Rai 1, che ha mandato in onda la fiction L'Allieva 3 (4.493.000 spettatori e 20.5% di share).
> 
> ...



Delle volte mi chiedo se ai numeri canonici non corrispondesse l'ordine dei canali che tutti conosciamo che dati avremmo.
Mia mamma, per dire, mentre cucina parcheggia la tv su un canale ma mica guarda nè tantomeno segue.
Ovviamente sta facendo audience per qualcuno ma ,a parte il gatto in cucina, dubito stia seguendo qualcuno .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ripeto, lei e Signorini possono fare anche lo 0,1% ma restano ben saldi al loro posto.
Hanno venduto davanti e didietro a tutta mediaset.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ripeto, lei e Signorini possono fare anche lo 0,1% ma restano ben saldi al loro posto.
> Hanno venduto davanti e didietro a tutta mediaset.



Incredibile, queste trasmissioni a mio avviso andrebbero denunciate, perché plagiano menti deboli e rovinano nuove generazioni...i danni che fanno ste trasmissioni sono incalcolabili.....sono una piaga sociale che passano fin troppo in sordina a mio parere....problema sottovalutatissimo di sto paese.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Delle volte mi chiedo se ai numeri canonici non corrispondesse l'ordine dei canali che tutti conosciamo che dati avremmo.
> Mia mamma, per dire, mentre cucina parcheggia la tv su un canale ma mica guarda nè tantomeno segue.
> Ovviamente sta facendo audience per qualcuno ma ,a parte il gatto in cucina, dubito stia seguendo qualcuno .



il grande fratello è una trasmissione patetica e senza logica,di conseguenza non lo guarda nessuno,è normale. Sulla durso stendo un velo pietoso...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Può fare anche 1000 ascolti finché sarà protetta dal nano ce la troveremo sempre ad inquinarci con le sue trasmissioni.



mi piacerebbe vedere la durso lavorare sul serio, tipo in fabbrica o a fare il muratore


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Per errore ho visto il video di balotelli che entra nella casa, il dialogo da premio pulitzer col fratello condito da mille parolacce, mezzo ubriaco, l'insulto machista alla donna , vestito come sempre da bambino rapper mai cresciuto.
Sto qua col cervello di un Borini diventava uno dei piu' forti giocatori italiani della nostra epoca e anche piu'.
Invece c'ha un uovo sodo che galleggia nel mare del nulla e purtroppo il suo futuro , ben pagato immagino, sarà proprio quello di entrare dentro il GF, vedrete che prima o poi gli danno qualche milioncino e ce lo buttan dentro con qualche mignotta.


----------

